# Jeff Brazier



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

The man famous for porking Jade.

You'd think doing that nasty deed (many times) with the Jade monster would mean we'd see less of him on the television wouldn't you?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Who's Jeff Brazier? Who's Jade?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Who's Jeff Brazier? Who's Jade?


Who cares


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Who?.........


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Wasn't she one of those quasi celebrities who've gained fame by doing nothing more than appearing on some reality TV programme?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You can see my Kebaaaaab







!


----------

